# ******* Special Forces



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got this in an email. Pretty funny.



> The Pentagon announced TODAY the formation of a new 50,000 man elite fighting unit called the United States ******* Special Forces (USRSF).
> 
> [attachment=0:iv76e108]clip_image001.jpg[/attachment:iv76e108]
> These boys will be dropped off in Afghanistan and have been given only the following facts about terrorists:
> ...


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

***** SKIPPY!
LEMME AT'EM!*


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thing is.... it really would work too...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was great!


----------

